# Happy Safe Hunting



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

With just a couple of days before bow season starts, just make sure you keep safety in mind. It can leave a bruise or two if you fall from 20ft. Keep your broad heads sharp and your arrows true. Have a great and safe season cant wait to see some pics!


----------

